# Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte



## Damyl (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich müsste meinen alten Angelrollen mal neue Bremsscheiben gönnen. Habe  schon öfter´s gelesen das Bremsscheiben aus Carbon sehr gut sein sollen.
Ich habe bei Ebay dieses Angebot gefunden, und frage mich ob das  Material wirklich so einfach mit Schere zu bearbeiten ist, wie dort  erklärt.
:mFFJwyrHvyaa2uF16JTL3fg"   target="_blank">http://www.ebay.de/itm/Carbon-Drag-Bremse-Tuning-Upgrade-Bremsscheibe-Rollentuning-Baitcast-0-5-1-2mm-/282441269163?var=&hash=item41c2cfbfab:m:mFFJwyrHvyaa2uF16JTL3fg

Hat von euch jemand sowas mit Schere schon mal gemacht. Und wenn ja, in  welcher Stärke ? Mein Bauchgefühl würde zu 0,8mm tendieren. Ist das  Material nicht zu spröde, und zerspringt beim schneiden ?


----------



## Bibbelmann (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*

Das würde schon gehen. Bei Youtube gibts einige Anleitungen. Carbon drag washer replacement oder so.
Die angebotenen Matten stammen im o.g. Link aus China. Sind wohl ok, aber ich bevorzuge die aus USA, Carbontex. Einfach weil die bewährt sind und in der gleichen Grössenordnung.
Materialstärke: nimm die du ersetzt, dann passt es in jedem Fall *Daumen hoch*


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*

ich als handwerklicher Volldepp bin immer wieder erstaunt - sowohl was es überhaupt alles zu machen und zu tauschen und zu verbessern gibt, wie auch was für Ideen und Tipps hier immer wieder kommen.

Reschbeggd!!


----------



## master030 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*

Hallo ich habe in fast allen meinen Rollen Carbonbremsscheiben nachgerüstet, ich habe die Scheiben gleich für die passenden Modele in den USA bestellt und mit einer sehr leichten Schicht Cal´s Bremsenfett verbaut. In meinem Falle handelte es sich um relativ aktuelle Shimano Rollen. 

Sollte man keine passenden Scheiben für sein Model käuflich erwerben können, kann ich mir gut vorstellen das man aus den passenden Matten selbst welche herstellen kann. Dazu würde ich die alten Filzscheiben auf die Carbonmatte legen, anzeichnen und mit einem Skalpel oder ähnlichem ausschneiden.

Mit Carbonscheiben wird die Bremsleistung erhöht, die Bremse läuft geschmeiduger, eine Carbonsbremse bremst auch noch, wenn Nass gewordene Filzscheiben nicht mehr bremsen würden.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*

Kannst auch hier schauen, da ist auch ne Liste der benötigten Größen:

http://www.smoothdrag.com/

Scheibengrößen: http://www.smoothdrag.com/Carbontex_washer_sizes_Retail3-2014.pdf

Bekommst du auch über ebay:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw=Carbontex+sheet&LH_PrefLoc=2&_sop=15&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XCarbontex+drag.TRS0&_nkw=Carbontex+drag&_sacat=0

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw=Carbontex+Drag&LH_PrefLoc=2&_sop=15&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XCarbontex+sheet.TRS0&_nkw=Carbontex+sheet&_sacat=0


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*

Miss unbedingt deine verbauten Filzscheiben in der Dicke aus.
Die Carbonscheiben sollten immer etwas dünner im Material sein wie die ursprünglichen Filzscheiben, da das Filz beim Anziehen des Bremsknopfes zusammengedrückt wird.
Hat deine Filzscheibe zb 1mm Stärke, kommst du mit Carbonmaterial von 0.8mm sehr gut hin.

Im übrigen ist es eher ein Irrglaube das durch das Verbauen von Carbonmaterial die Bremsleistung erhöht wird.
Es geht dabei vorwiegend um ruckfreies Anlaufen der Bremse und bessere Haltbarkeit im Salzwasser.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*

Bei Problemen einfach mal Boardie Wollebre fragen:

Der macht das mit dem Carbon quasi schon ne halbe Ewigkeit bei von ihm gewarteten Rollen und hat hier auch schon diverse Reviews reingestellt.

Ist ne Koryphäe in puncto (auch Highend-) Rollenwartung und sehr nett dazu.


----------



## Damyl (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*

Vielen Dank an alle für die netten Tips und Anregungen.

Die Scheiben sollen für alte Quick Futura 945 FS sein. Habe jetzt mal nachgeschaut. Die alten Filz sind platter als platt 
Na dann probier ichs doch einfach mal,,,...


----------



## Wollebre (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*

_Im übrigen ist es eher ein Irrglaube das durch das Verbauen von Carbonmaterial die Bremsleistung erhöht wird.
Es geht dabei vorwiegend um ruckfreies Anlaufen der Bremse und bessere Haltbarkeit im Salzwasser.
_
Es ist kein Irrglaube, die Bremskraft kann sich, abhängig vom Durchmesser der Scheiben um mehr als 50 Prozent steigern. Um Schäden an den Rollen zu vermeiden rate ich immer die werksseitig angegebene Bremskraft nur minimal zu überschreiten!!!

Richtig ist das die Performance der Bremse - sanftes Anlaufen und Schnurabzug ohne Ruckeln - bei solchen Tunings im Vorgrund steht.

Carbon Plattenmaterial läßt sich bis 1mm Stärke mit einer scharfen gebogenen Nagelschere sauber schneiden. Ich benutze Locheisen. Stecke Innen- und Aussendurchmesser auf und mit einem Hammerschlag ist eine Scheibe fertig.

Eine Filzscheibe auf die Carbonplatte zu legen und drum rumzeichnen wird nichts. Wenn dann einen Metal Washer nehmen. Grob herumschneiden, dann den Washer und das Carbon zur Hälfte in einen Schraubstock einklemmen und mit der Nagelschere herumschneiden. Glätten mit einer feinen Feile oder Schmirgelpapier. Schraubstock lockern und das ganze etwas weiter drehen. So lange bis ganz herum geschnitten und geglättet ist. Dann den Innendurchmesser. Der muss genau zentrisch sitzen! Mit einem Nagel ein Loch durchstechen und dann mit einer Rundfeile alles rausfeilen. Dabei den Metal Washer und die Carbonscheibe gut festhalten. 
Geht auch mit einem Dremel. Nur aufgrund des gesundheitsschädlichen Carbonstaubes sollte das nicht gemacht werden.


----------



## Damyl (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*

@Wollebre
Mit der Anleitung kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen #6
Meinst du ich könnte das innere Loch auch mit einer Ösenzange durchknipsen ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*

Du meinst eher eine Lochzange, oft als Lederlochzange verwendet?


----------



## Damyl (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du meinst eher eine Lochzange, oft als Lederlochzange verwendet?



Genau #6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Es ist kein Irrglaube, die Bremskraft kann sich, abhängig vom Durchmesser der Scheiben um mehr als 50 Prozent steigern. Um Schäden an den Rollen zu vermeiden rate ich immer die werksseitig angegebene Bremskraft nur minimal zu überschreiten!!!



Sieste, also doch keine reale Steigerung, lediglich "Papierwerte", die man so nie in der Praxis benutzen wird. 
Zumal hinzukommt, das sehr viele Rollen sowieso nicht das erreichen, was der Hersteller angegeben hat.


----------



## Bibbelmann (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*

Hängt ein bisschen von der Rolle und der Fettung ab. Mit Carbon geht sie auf jeden Fall wieder auf Druck und richtig zu. Die Scheiben sind nicht nur robuster, sie geben auch viel weniger nach, so dass auf gleichem Weg mehr Druck aufgebaut werden kann.

Lochzange, oder auch ein Lochstanzeisen. Das Material ist jedenfalls nicht schwer zu bearbeiten. 

An den Eröffner des Themas- ich finde das  ein total heisses, schönes Thema. Mit Pflege und Ersatz mittelmässiger Teile Rollen im Geschäft halten, 100% Funktion ohne Werbesprüche und so... * daumen hoch*  Viel Spass dabei!
Mich tät es ja jucken eine alte Quick wie ich sie damals in den frühen 90ern hatte-die nicht so richtig gut bremste- so umzubauen dass es richtig gut läuft.  Bremsen sollten eigentlich einfache Konstrukte sein und von so einem Umbau deutlich profitieren..

Philipp


----------



## Wollebre (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*



Damyl schrieb:


> @Wollebre
> Mit der Anleitung kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen #6
> Meinst du ich könnte das innere Loch auch mit einer Ösenzange durchknipsen ?


 
 das mußt du an einem Stück Carbon ausprobieren. 
 Wenn du am Original arbeitest, das Loch zuerst machen. Dann den Metal Washer genau zentriert darüber legen und mit einem Fabstift die Umrandung machen. Nehme grünen oder roten Buntstift. Sieht man besser als schwarzen Bleistift. 
 Dann so zwei Millimeter größer ausschneiden als angezeichnet. Die weitere Bearbeitung wie in meinem vorherigen Beitrag.

 Good Luck
 Wolfgang


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*

Und wenn man zwei Metalwasher nimmt, kann man das ganze per Schraube und Mutter zusammenklemmen und sauber aussenrum arbeiten.


----------



## Damyl (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*

Kurze Rückmeldung.

Habe heute im Geschäft die Scheiben mit Locheisen ausgestanzt. Ging Ruckie-Zuckie.......
Vorhin eingebaut.

Bremsen laufen butterweich an, ohne zu ruckeln. So hab ich mir´s gewünscht #6 


Danke nochmal an alle für die netten Tips.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*

bringt also tatsächlich was beim anlaufen? 

war da immer seeeeehr skeptisch...

Toll und DANKE für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bremsenwartung mit Carbonmatte*

Den Unterschied beim Anlaufen merkt man sogar sehr deutlich gegenüber üblig verbauten Filzscheiben.
Der Mehrgewinn ist in dieser Hinsicht definitv immer gegeben.


----------



## keep_fishing (25. Februar 2020)

Petri meine Freunde!

Ich habe meinen Shimano Ultegra's (14000XTD) auch Carbon-Bremsscheiben gegönnt. Es ist ein Unterschied wie zwischen Tag & Nacht. Das Anlaufen ist butterweich! 
Außerdem kann man im Drill wunderbar auf- bzw. zudrehen.
Meine Carbontex-Scheiben haben inklusive Versand 20€ gekostet.  
Man(n) wird dieses sinnvolle Upgrade defintiv nicht bereuen.
Ich hatte zwar dieses Jahr schon zwei Ansitze, freue mich aber dennoch auf den kommenden Frühling und der damit verbundenen Saison!


----------

